# Neu hier? Klick mich ! Register für wichtige/interessante Themen



## steve (25. November 2006)

*Aktionen und sonstiges:*

*Trainingsverwaltung *** NEU ****
*.*
*Die ultimative Trainingsverwaltung.*
*Vielfältige Einstellungs- und Auswertungsmöglichkeiten.*
*Öffentliche und nicht öffentliche Einträge sind möglich.*
*Einträge können für die Winterpokalbewertung freigegeben werden.*
*Und, und, und ...*
*.*
*Ansprechpartner ist Marcus @rikman, **Private Nachricht an Marcus*
.


----------



## steve (25. November 2006)

*Speziell für Forumsneuentdecker*

*Noch Gaststatus? Dann schnell registrieren!*
.
Die volle Leistungsfähigkeit entwickelt das Forum erst nach der Registrierung.
Die Registrierung ist kostenlos und verpflicht außer zur Beachtung der Forumsregeln zu Nichts.
Wenn Du nette leute kennenlernen willst,
gemeinsame Touren, Aktionen und Events erleben willst,
dann regsitriere Dich schnell. 
Wenn Du damit fertig bist, schaue Dir bitte die nachfolgenden Infos an.
.
*Erstellung des User-Profils*
.
Gib ein bisschen über Dich preis.
Klasse ist es, wenn Du uns Dein Geburtsdatum, Deine Hobbies (außer MTB ), 
wie und was Du so fährst (MTB) und PLZ Deines Wohnortes verrätst. 
Diese Angaben helfen ungemein bei der Einschätzung und der Kontaktaufnahme.
._
[*]*Erstellung des User-GeoProfils*_
_._
Wenn Du Dein Geoprofil anlegst, kann Du direkt im LMB erkennen,
wie weit die aktuellen Tour-und Gruppenangeboten von Deinem Wohnort entfernt sind.
Außerdem kannst Du Dir im Tour-&Spotguide eine Vielzahl von 
Tourendaten zur GPS-Navigation kostenfrei downloaden. 
Wenn Du Infos zur GPS-Navigation wünscht, findest Du alles Wissenswerte im GPS-Forum.


.
*Anfänger, Wiedereinsteiger und Forumsneuentdecker:*
_
*Last Minute Biking - kurz LMB genannt*
.
In das LMB werden von User (Guides) Touren, Aktionen und Events veröffentlicht.
Sofern im Geoprofil (s.o) die PLZ des eigenen Wohnortes, ggf. sogar die genauen GPS-Koordinaten, eingegeben werden, steht hinter den einzelnen veröffentlichten Terminen die Entfernung (Luftlinie) zwischen Wohnort und Treffpunkt. Nach dem Anklicken des jeweiligen Termins werden weiterführende Informationen zu der Tour, Aktion oder Event mitgeteilt. Bei Touren werden meist detailiert die technischen Infos zur Tour (Länge, Höhenmeter, Tempo, Schwierigkeitsgrad), Anfahrtsbeschreibung zum Treffpunkt (ggf. mit Karte), sowie ggf. weitere Voraussetzungen zur Teilnahme veröffentlich. 

Das LMB ermöglicht eine sehr einfache Organisation von Touren, Aktionen und Events. 
Wenn Du an einem solchen LMB-Termin teilnehmen möchtest, melde Dich bitte immer rechtzeitig an, 
und falls Dir was dazwischen kommt, auch rechtzeitg wieder ab. So kann der Verantwortliche besser planen. Bei großer Teilnehmeranzahl bei Touren müssen ggf. weitere Guides (Backguard) organisiert werden. Die Angebote im LMB sind in der Regel unentgeltlich. Bei einigen Touren, Aktionen und Events erfolgt die Anreise/Rückreise über öffentliche Nahverkehrsmittel. Die Transportkosten sind vom einzelnen Teilnehmer selbst zu tragen.
_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

